# Dinner jackets and trousers - where to buy in Dubai ?



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

My significantly better other half doubts my ability to get into my DJ. I fully agree with her assessment so thought it would be good to have another one for when I am here.

Any recommendations on where to get one in Dubai?

Short notice unfortunately so probably not enough time to get one made properly. 

TIA


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

This thread has some recommendations, along with a conversation on whether it's a dinner jacket or a tuxedo or a morning suit (that's just extra freebie):

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...-where-find-mens-formal-wear-white-tie-2.html


----------



## Jumeirah Jim (Jan 24, 2011)

M&S had some. Maybe buy there then take it to a tailor for some quick adjustments.


----------



## Yorki (Feb 10, 2013)

I looked in the usual places last weekend, M&S, Debenhams etc etc.. with no look.. the shop I did find was mega expensive...

So I researched having one made and after a couple of hours reading posts on here and else where on the web decided on Royal Fashions in JLT (only as JLT is close to me). I went on Saturday afternoon for a measure and cloth choosing session..had a fitting on Tuesday and have a final fitting on Friday...with completion on Sunday.

All in all a good service reasonable price 2000AED, cheaper then the off he peg one I saw, although some cloth is cheaper, choice of style and lining etc...


----------

